# Enjoying a little vaca time at Assateague Island and Ocean City, MD



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Even though the weather was not your typical beach weather, it was a little cold, rainy and windy, atleast the water was warm...we made the best of it and the fur kids had a great time and were so good.

Enjoying some beach time on the island.








The wild horses that roam free throughout the entire island.




Beautiful wildlife you encounter on the trails.


Eating lunch at Macky's in OC, MD. They actually had a menu just for dogs too.




Cute little shop we came across in historic part of Lewes, DE.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I bet you all had a great day, loving the photo of the chis of their surfboards haha. What are they like in the sea? Millie is a little wary she doesn't go in she just walk up to the edge and then when the tide comes close to her paws she runs away haha bless her. 
The restaurant is amazing how they have a dog menu it's a shame there's nothing like this in England. 
Did you get anything from the dog shop?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

That looks like a great day! Carolina's ear fluff is so cute! Did the shop have good stuff?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, my, I had no idea that Carolina was so small!

Great vacation pictures. It looks beautiful there!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh wow, it look like you're having a great holiday. Despite the lack of sun, it looks like a beautiful place and I'm loving the wild horses! Very cute pictures of the dogs too.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like they really enjoyed themselves . I'm taking Cuddles to Dewey Beach next month. I just hope she likes the beach. If I end up in Lewes, I'm going to have to check that pet store out . 
I went to Assateague Island quite a few years ago. It was so long ago, though, that I don't remember if I got to see the horses or not. I remember it was pretty cool, though.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe! Hi Indy and Carolina! I love all of the pictures. Looks like such a beautiful place. Despite the weather, looks like you guys had fun and made the best of it. 
Carolina looks soooo beautiful in her Pariero and bb harness. And once again, I love the Wooflink bag. I hope you guys picked up some fun treats at that cute little pet shop too. Thanks for sharing 😊🐶


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, now you are in my neck of the woods! I live just north of Lewes. That pups shop is a great place to visit. There is another wonderful store right on the main street in Rehoboth, De. 
Hope you and the fur kids enjoyed your visit to our hidden treasure of a state, Delaware!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it down there! We took my two there last year and they loved it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, I love the beach !!! your pictures look wonderful . Carolina looks so cute snuggled up in the towel on the beach chair. Its great you can take the dogs right on the beach. most of the beaches near me in New Hampshire, Maine, and Cape cod don't allow dogs on the beach . maybe off season I think you can get away with it though and there may be just a few during the season but not many. 
i'm curious if you bought anything in that Pet shop too . hehe
Love the wild horses pics and the wildlife pic. 
and I also love the Pariero outfit on Carolina and she looks so cute in the WL bag


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

What a beautiful holiday you all had. Looks like the dogs had a blast too! What brand are the life vests? They look awesome and you found one to fit Carolina! Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> I bet you all had a great day, loving the photo of the chis of their surfboards haha. What are they like in the sea? Millie is a little wary she doesn't go in she just walk up to the edge and then when the tide comes close to her paws she runs away haha bless her.
> The restaurant is amazing how they have a dog menu it's a shame there's nothing like this in England.
> Did you get anything from the dog shop?


We did have a great few days. Both of mine are fine in the ocean, they are use to going in a swimming pool too so I think that helps that they don't have fear of the water when we're with them. Carolina will even turn around to break the surf when it comes in. It was so cute.

Haha, of course, I had to get a few things at the dog shop.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> That looks like a great day! Carolina's ear fluff is so cute! Did the shop have good stuff?


The shop did have some good things. They carried a little more cute things for pet parents then your typical pet store. Of course we had to buy some things.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Oh, my, I had no idea that Carolina was so small!
> 
> Great vacation pictures. It looks beautiful there!


Thank you Dorothy's Mom. She is really tiny and it's hard to see that in pictures some times.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh wow, it look like you're having a great holiday. Despite the lack of sun, it looks like a beautiful place and I'm loving the wild horses! Very cute pictures of the dogs too.


Thanks Camille. I wish we would have picked the day or two after to go to that beach because it was beautiful then, but oh well. It was on the cooler side which did make it nice for Indy and Carolina and not getting over heated.

My favorite part was finding and watching all these wild horses scattered through out the whole island, one even walked right in front of our car.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

CuddlesMom said:


> Looks like they really enjoyed themselves . I'm taking Cuddles to Dewey Beach next month. I just hope she likes the beach. If I end up in Lewes, I'm going to have to check that pet store out .
> I went to Assateague Island quite a few years ago. It was so long ago, though, that I don't remember if I got to see the horses or not. I remember it was pretty cool, though.


I hope to see pictures of Cuddles at Dewey Beach. That is one beach we never went to yet in that area. For years we always went to Rehoboth or Bethany. I would definitely continue to go to Assateague, especially since it's a state park and they allow dogs year round on the beach.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay I'm totally convinced Carolina isn't even a dog she's literally a little teddy bear I'm actually dying from this cuteness. I showed my partner there and he was like thats a teddy she's way too cute. I love her! it looks like you guys had a smashing time looks so much fun, neeva loves the water I'd like to see her to that but I live in Scotland you can't even paddle in our water without your lips turning blue ha. Great pics!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe! Hi Indy and Carolina! I love all of the pictures. Looks like such a beautiful place. Despite the weather, looks like you guys had fun and made the best of it.
> Carolina looks soooo beautiful in her Pariero and bb harness. And once again, I love the Wooflink bag. I hope you guys picked up some fun treats at that cute little pet shop too. Thanks for sharing &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56374;


Thanks Meoshia. We definitely made the best of it. Of course we got some fun treats at the shop. She had cookies in beach themed shapes so we had to get a few of those.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

PearlyQ said:


> Oh, now you are in my neck of the woods! I live just north of Lewes. That pups shop is a great place to visit. There is another wonderful store right on the main street in Rehoboth, De.
> Hope you and the fur kids enjoyed your visit to our hidden treasure of a state, Delaware!


Well, we definitely love your neck of the woods. We have been going to the Rehoboth area for years, as my husbands Aunt lived on the bay until she passed away a couple years ago. We never went as far down as OCM just because of traffic, but this year we decided to stay in that area, but still had to go spend two days in DE. I was never to a pet shop on Main Street, so I'll have to search that out the next time we go.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> ohhh, I love the beach !!! your pictures look wonderful . Carolina looks so cute snuggled up in the towel on the beach chair. Its great you can take the dogs right on the beach. most of the beaches near me in New Hampshire, Maine, and Cape cod don't allow dogs on the beach . maybe off season I think you can get away with it though and there may be just a few during the season but not many.
> i'm curious if you bought anything in that Pet shop too . hehe
> Love the wild horses pics and the wildlife pic.
> and I also love the Pariero outfit on Carolina and she looks so cute in the WL bag


Thanks Elaina. Most of the beaches down there you can't take the dogs from May to Sept-Oct., Assateague is a state park and they let you take them year round. The wild horses were my favorite. Of course I had to buy some things at the shop, haha. They didn't carry any of the brand clothes I buy for the two but Carolina got a sun visor, Indy got a toy and they both got beach themed cookies. Then I got a Teddy the Dog tee and Chihuahua breed socks.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Kismet said:


> What a beautiful holiday you all had. Looks like the dogs had a blast too! What brand are the life vests? They look awesome and you found one to fit Carolina! Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos


Thanks Kismet. Both life jackets are the Guardian Gear brand. It was the only brand I could find that had teacup size. Indy has had his for 3 summers now and we use it in our pool all summer and it still looks fairly new, so they hold up well.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Cait93x said:


> Okay I'm totally convinced Carolina isn't even a dog she's literally a little teddy bear I'm actually dying from this cuteness. I showed my partner there and he was like thats a teddy she's way too cute. I love her! it looks like you guys had a smashing time looks so much fun, neeva loves the water I'd like to see her to that but I live in Scotland you can't even paddle in our water without your lips turning blue ha. Great pics!!


Thanks Caitlin. She is my little teddy bear, haha. We had a great time. I have to admit though, I do get frustrated sometimes when I have Carolina with me because I can't move or shop because I end up having a circle of people form that want to pet her and ask all kinds of questions. It's not their fault, but after an hour or so I've had enough, haha. So instead of appearing rude to strangers, I sometimes make her lie down in her bag and zip it up so she can't peek out (Mommy is so mean sometimes not letting her nosey around), then I can actually get some shopping done. I know it's terrible, but I have to do it sometimes or I'd never get anything done that I went out to do in the first place. I do love how people are attracted to her (I know most of it is because of her size, she's just so small and healthy and people don't see that everyday) and I always have some that ask some really great questions too.

I bet Neeva and Pablo would love the beach. There's so many smells and things to explore. Atleast, that's how mine seems to be.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like so much fun. I love the Yellow bag! I got the pink one and it is nice and roomy for two. Enjoy!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Meoshia. We definitely made the best of it. Of course we got some fun treats at the shop. She had cookies in beach themed shapes so we had to get a few of those.



Awesome! I'm glad you had a great time with the plus. I'll have to keep this place in mind if we ever decide we want to vacation with the dogs.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Caitlin. She is my little teddy bear, haha. We had a great time. I have to admit though, I do get frustrated sometimes when I have Carolina with me because I can't move or shop because I end up having a circle of people form that want to pet her and ask all kinds of questions. It's not their fault, but after an hour or so I've had enough, haha. So instead of appearing rude to strangers, I sometimes make her lie down in her bag and zip it up so she can't peek out (Mommy is so mean sometimes not letting her nosey around), then I can actually get some shopping done. I know it's terrible, but I have to do it sometimes or I'd never get anything done that I went out to do in the first place. I do love how people are attracted to her (I know most of it is because of her size, she's just so small and healthy and people don't see that everyday) and I always have some that ask some really great questions too.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Neeva and Pablo would love the beach. There's so many smells and things to explore. Atleast, that's how mine seems to be.



At least I know now I'm not the only mean mommy lol. I have to admit I am guilty of tucking Ava into her bag too, in order to keep people from bugging us. Though not quite as teeny as Carolina, Ava's such a small thing and walks with such poise. But most of all her cooling I think really gets people's attention. Too bad she is nit very friend,y with strangers like Carolina. Unfortunately I can't let anyone pet Ava :-(


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> At least I know now I'm not the only mean mommy lol. I have to admit I am guilty of tucking Ava into her bag too, in order to keep people from bugging us. Though not quite as teeny as Carolina, Ava's such a small thing and walks with such poise. But most of all her cooling I think really gets people's attention. Too bad she is nit very friend,y with strangers like Carolina. Unfortunately I can't let anyone pet Ava :-(


Thanks for sharing that Meoshia! Now I don't feel so bad, like I'm the only one that tucks her away in her bag so people don't see her. I can imagine Ava attracts the attention. She always takes her pictures with such poise too. Carolina is very friendly, but after a little while she even appears to get overwhelmed too if it's just too many people touching her. She'll keep looking up at me or if I'm holding her she'll try to get up to curl under my chin after a while. It's like she's saying I don't know all these people so it's been enough for today.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > At least I know now I'm not the only mean mommy lol. I have to admit I am guilty of tucking Ava into her bag too, in order to keep people from bugging us. Though not quite as teeny as Carolina, Ava's such a small thing and walks with such poise. But most of all her cooling I think really gets people's attention. Too bad she is nit very friend,y with strangers like Carolina. Unfortunately I can't let anyone pet Ava
> ...


Look what came in a week ago urple_heart:

I really love the purple fireball lead with the purple Python bb. I found this harness by luck on Amazon. So unfortunately it doesn't have the crystals.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Look what came in a week ago urple_heart:
> 
> I really love the purple fireball lead with the purple Python bb. I found this harness by luck on Amazon. So unfortunately it doesn't have the crystals.


I love the fireball leashes. They are my favorite so far. I get so many complements when people see them. Lucky you, that is perfect with the Python BB. I really like the black on Ava with the purple accessories.


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> I love the fireball leashes. They are my favorite so far. I get so many complements when people see them. Lucky you, that is perfect with the Python BB. I really like the black on Ava with the purple accessories.



I agree with you there, the fireball leads have quickly become my fave. I think there is a blue color. If so, I want to get one to match Baileys light blue bb. Does Indy have a bb? Have you ordered the new Pariero bear long sleeve tee? And when you order, how do you order? From LA site or do you email Toshiki with your order?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I agree with you there, the fireball leads have quickly become my fave. I think there is a blue color. If so, I want to get one to match Baileys light blue bb. Does Indy have a bb? Have you ordered the new Pariero bear long sleeve tee? And when you order, how do you order? From LA site or do you email Toshiki with your order?


There is a sapphire (blue) color. I have that one for Indy and love it. Now that I've been using the blue fireball people have stopped calling him a girl, lol, because they notice the blue leash right away. Indy has a BB2 in red. He was the 1st one to have one and I went with the BB2 to try it out since he's a size 4and they start really getting pricey the larger in size you go. But, I do love the BB2 just as much and there really isn't a big difference in quality, especially as they age and get softer too.

No, I haven't ordered it. I've been holding off on ordering anything until the bunny tee comes out so I can save on shipping. I like the monogram frill dress in beige and red too. I order right from the LA site. I have emailed Toshiki a couple times to check on size inventory before ordering but that's about it.


----------

